
Show HN: A HTTP2 web server with auto SSL certificate, Zero-Configuration - txthinking
https://github.com/txthinking/nico
======
txthinking
# Nico

A HTTP2 web server for reverse proxy and single page application,
automatically apply for ssl certificate, zero-configuration.

### Install via
[nami]([https://github.com/txthinking/nami](https://github.com/txthinking/nami))

``` $ nami install github.com/txthinking/nico ```

### Reverse proxy

> Make sure your domains are already resolved to your server IP and open
> 80/443 port

``` $ nico 'domain.com [http://127.0.0.1:2020'](http://127.0.0.1:2020') ```

### Static server, can be used for single page application

``` $ nico 'domain.com /path/to/web/root' ```

### All can be in one line command

``` $ nico 'domain1.com [http://127.0.0.1:2020'](http://127.0.0.1:2020')
'domain2.com /path/to/web/root' 'domain3.com
[http://127.0.0.1:3030'](http://127.0.0.1:3030') ```

### Daemon

You may like
[joker]([https://github.com/txthinking/joker](https://github.com/txthinking/joker))

## Why

Nico is a simple HTTP2 web server, but she is enough in mose cases. If you
want to use rewrite, load balancing, you need to consider nginx or others.

## License

Licensed under The GPLv3 License

